# LIVE Bald Eagle Cam from Vancouver



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I was sent this link today of a LIVE video feed from a Bald Eagle's nest.

Pretty Cool
http://www.infotecbusinesssystems.com/encoder/index.html


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2006)

is that live?? that is very cool how they do that. where is that camera at


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Bucky said:


> is that live?? that is very cool how they do that. where is that camera at


Yep, it's live! It's at Hornsby Island in British Columbia. I don't know if it was done for research or what. But it's a great video feed. Clear as crystal.


----------

